# Etroplus canarensis: Canara Pearlspot Update



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

My ten young Etroplus canarensis (Canara Pearl Spots) were obtained last August. They were just about 3/4" (2 cm) TL at the time and I believe around three or four months of age. Here they are just after I got them.

And here's what they're like now,about 3 1/2".

They are real characters, the way they school around in a tight bunch. Dietarily speaking, they are avid vegetarians. Here they are seen in a bit of a frenzy, fighting over a few peas that have been dropped into the tank They take on an interesting pattern and coloration when they get excited. According to Jose Gonzales (ciclasoman), the breeder of this rare cichlid, they are getting close to sexual maturity ...Here's hoping! Their tank mates are eight young Herichthys bartoni, three Theraps wesseli, and a single Cichlasoma dimerus. They have all grown up together which, in part accounts for their high degree of compatibility. Here's a video of the action.


----------

